# Ουδέν καινόν & Ουδέν κρυπτόν



## nickel (Apr 18, 2012)

Τα λαθολόγια (και το ΛΝΕΓ) λένε ότι είναι λάθος το «ουδέν κρυπτόν υπό τον ήλιον» και σκέφτηκα να ρωτήσω τη γνώμη σας.

Το διεθνώς λεγόμενο είναι το «*ουδέν καινόν υπό τον ήλιον*». 

(Κάποιος εδώ αναφέρεται και στο «Ουδέν κενόν υπό τον ήλιον: Επιφωνηματική φράση που δηλοί ότι δεν ανευρέθη καμία ξαπλώστρα / ομπρέλα που να μην είναι ήδη πιασμένη (ή αγκαζαρισμένη) στην παραλία».)

Το «ουδέν καινόν υπό τον ήλιον» προέρχεται από τον _Εκκλησιαστή_ (1:9) και στα αγγλικά είναι το γνωστό *There is nothing new under the sun* (εδώ αγγλικές μεταφράσεις της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης).

Στη δική μας μετάφραση των Ο΄ λέει:
καὶ οὐκ ἔστιν πᾶν πρόσφατον ὑπὸ τὸν ἥλιον ὃς λαλήσει καὶ ἐρεῖ ἰδὲ τοῦτο καινόν ἐστιν ἤδη γέγονεν ἐν τοῖς αἰῶσιν τοῖς γενομένοις ἀπὸ ἔμπροσθεν ἡμῶν

Το «ουδέν καινόν» ήταν συνηθισμένο στους αρχαίους, ο Εκκλησιαστής έβαλε τον ήλιο και το «ουδέν καινόν υπό τον ήλιον» μπορεί να επηρεάστηκε από το λατινικό «*nihil sub sole novum*» (όπως είναι στη Vulgata). 

Το «ουδέν κρυπτόν» το πήραμε από τα λόγια του Χριστού στην Καινή Διαθήκη. Ο Λουκάς π.χ. γράφει: 
οὐ γάρ ἐστι κρυπτὸν ὃ οὐ φανερὸν γενήσεται, οὐδὲ ἀπόκρυφον ὃ οὐ γνωσθήσεται καὶ εἰς φανερὸν ἔλθῃ. (8:17)
οὐδὲν δὲ συγκεκαλυμμένον ἐστὶν ὃ οὐκ ἀποκαλυφθήσεται, καὶ κρυπτὸν ὃ οὐ γνωσθήσεται (12:3)

Και ο Ματθαίος (10:26):
οὐδὲν γάρ ἐστι κεκαλυμμένον ὃ οὐκ ἀποκαλυφθήσεται, καὶ κρυπτὸν ὃ οὐ γνωσθήσεται. 

Τα επαναλαμβάνουν διάφοροι πατέρες:
Οὐδὲν κρυπτὸν ὃ οὐ φανερωθήσεται.
Οὐδὲν κρυπτὸν ἀπὸ προσώπου τῶν ὀφθαλμῶν σου. 

Σε αγγλικές μεταφράσεις της Καινής Διαθήκης:
*There is nothing concealed that shall not be revealed* και παρόμοια.

Το αντίστοιχο, πάντως, του «Ουδέν κρυπτόν» είναι το: *Truth will out*.

Δεν στέκει να λέμε:
«Ουδέν κρυπτόν υπό τον ήλιον, που έλεγαν οι αρχαίοι».

Το λένε όμως οι νεότεροι και ταιριάζει που μπορείς να φανταστείς τον ήλιο να χώνεται παντού, να μην αφήνει τίποτα να κρυφτεί. Επειδή καμιά από τις φράσεις δεν είναι ακριβές παράθεμα, πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε χωρίς κανένα δισταγμό να χρησιμοποιήσουμε οποιαδήποτε από τις παρακάτω φράσεις:

*Ουδέν καινόν
Ουδέν κρυπτόν
Ουδέν καινόν υπό τον ήλιον
Ουδέν κρυπτόν υπό τον ήλιον*

Φυσικό θεωρώ και το να χάνει ο ήλιος το τελικό του –_ν_.


----------

